# Graduate architect on Working Holiday Visa



## cableguy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone.
Im a graduate architect and thinking of moving to melbourne, due to the current state that the construction industry is in the uk.

I have been granted a working holiday visa, as ive been advised that this is the best thing to do to get a taste of what australia is like. 

so i had a few questions and was wondering if anyone can help me.

Question one is, what is the best way to go about finding a place to live?, is it matter of getting a serviced appartment for a few weeks, then finding some thing more permanent while in australia?, or is there a way to finding some where before i move?

My second question is where is the decent part of melbourne to live in?, Im not a big fan of living in the city centre, i prefer somewhere in slightly out of city centre (as its cheaper and quieter) with good connections (trams, trains or buses) to the city centre etc. 

and my final question is, what are the chances of me finding work in australia while in the UK? (Thats given that i have good qualifications and have worked for best architectural practices in Europe and UK.)

I hope it kind of makes sence, if anyone could give me any information is greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

cableguy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Im a graduate architect and thinking of moving to melbourne, due to the current state that the construction industry is in the uk.
> 
> I have been granted a working holiday visa, as ive been advised that this is the best thing to do to get a taste of what australia is like.
> ...


You won't get work as an architect in Australia in fact many arch grads like my sister had to go overseas to find work as the amount of work per grads in Australia traditionally has been limited. If you had a couple years of experience It might be different but as the saying in Australia goes "no experience, no one gives a ****"

The job market in Australia is not as flash as people may think. Some recent Uni grads from Manchester I live next to for instance stack shelves at supermarkets and work in a camping store and this is in Perth where jobs are in abundance.

Melbourne has cool little districts surrounding the city centre and that's where many people live but it won't be cheaper than living in the city. The outer suburbs of Melbourne are horrible and it really is best to spend the money on living near the city.

Cheers


----------

